# 210 key switch



## Ric (Apr 7, 2009)

I picked up a JD C210E 058802m and it needs a key switch.Does anyone have the part number or a wiring diagram so I can make another switch work.Thanks Ric NY


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Where have you been all these years? I would get on the net. and do some digging. What have you been doing since Apr 2009?


----------



## Ric (Apr 7, 2009)

I have no idea what you are talking about.Ric NY


----------



## Ric (Apr 7, 2009)

The Pat.# is 2868906.There are no letters on the back to help me out.Ric NY


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends how many pins are on the back of the switch ( where the connector plugs) - youd need the same style ign switch - most are either 4-6 pin switches- can pick one up just about anywhere.


----------

